# Ohio River catfish tournament July 24th



## nicholasburnsworth (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi everyone, just want to give everyone a heads up. *On July 24th * 
*Twisted Whiskerz* will be hosting a Catfish tournament on the *Ohio River out of Marietta, Ohio*.
This is a day event, registration starts at 7:00am. At 7:45am we will hold a pre-tournament meeting and release to fish at 8:00am. You will come back to the scales by 4:00pm for the weigh-in. The entry fee is $80 with an optional $10 Big Fish pot. We will be doing our free raffle for items from our sponsors Rippin Lips catfish bait, Monster Rod Holders, Dicks sporting Goods, Gander Mountain, Chet & Frans Country Store, Okuma and many more. We will also be holding a 50/50 raffle. 

Please visit our website for more info, rules and regulations. 

http://www.twistedwhiskerz.com

Hope to see you there!


----------



## nicholasburnsworth (Oct 23, 2007)

If you think you might make it, please let me know ahead of time. I'm planning on getting donuts and coffee for in the morning and also I am trying to work out a deal with the Best Western motels for special group rates.


----------



## nicholasburnsworth (Oct 23, 2007)

Don't miss out! Next Saturday 8am till 4pm and we will take a vote to extend till 5pm for the weight-in!


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

Did anyone fish this tourny? Ended up having to sit in the emergency room all night, so I didnt get to even drive up and check it out.


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

Justin Jackson and Denny Ross won with 73 lbs (2 blues around 20 lbs a piece and a nice flatty around 18 lbs and a few smaller flats and channels) Skip Martin and Chrissy Jones got 2nd with 56 lbs. Skip got a nice 39 lb flatty. Not sure who finished in what place after that.


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

2 blues, 20lbs a piece.....from around Marietta???? I've fished here for almost 35 yrs and have never caught a blue cat. Sure would like to here more about that.....seems like they would have had to go almost 2 more pools down to even get into the blues. Not doubt'n ya AkronCats, just seems strange that 2 big blues where caught by the same person in a place where they are pretty much unheard of. Wish there was a way to get more info.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Catching 2 blues around there is like hitting gold twice!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Ducky
Flathead fishing has made you skeptical

tournament results

This should be a lesson to catfishermen. Don't enter tournaments unless you are willing to have your butt handed to ya

W Virginia has been stocking blues into the Kanawa river for several years.
Some of them probably go upstream.


----------



## nicholasburnsworth (Oct 23, 2007)

TwistedWhiskerz Ohio Catfish Tournament Results:
July, 24th 2010 at Marietta /Ohio River .

Saturday July 24th, 2010 TwistedWhiskerz Ohio catfish Tournament Trail had our 4th of season main event / points division at Ohio River in Marietta Ohio. There were 25 anglers. 12 teams drove the long haul and paid double to participate. Some anglers came from over 3 hours away to put their skills to the test for over $1,301.00 in cash -n- prizes and a stab at Ohios big river. 

TwistedWhiskerz Ohio River Top 3 Results:


First place went to Justin Jackson of Spencer & Denny Ross of N. Ridgeville with a new record 6 fish total of 73.70 pounds of Blues, Channel and Flathead no discriminating species with these guys. Earning them $440.00 
















Second Place & Big Fish went to Skip Martin & family of Copley Landing 2 fish a total of 56.76 pounds big fish was a 39.50 lbs. ( Flatty ) earning them $330.00 for second and an additional $110.00 for big fish. 
















Third Place went to Todd Anderson of Mason WV and Keith Sayre of Hartford WV landed 6 fish at 43.92 pounds big fish was a13.38 lbs. (Blue) Earned them $110.00 
















IN CLOSING:
9 teams brought fish to the scales. A total of 266.64 lbs. Thank you all and well see you August 21st at Clear Fork in Richland & Morrow County. 

SPONSORS:
These sponsors are supporting your experience with additional gifts and prizes!!! 
Thanks for supporting us all. 
Chet & Frans Country store Rippin Lips Gander Mountain 
Monster Rod Holders Okuma Channel Catfish Catchers, LLC 


Ohio Catfish Tournament Trail 
For information on upcoming events Catchus at: 
www.twistedwhiskerz.com
or contact us at: [email protected]


----------



## throwitback (Jun 10, 2010)

i can understand your thoughts clicker crazy, it almost sounds like you are a little too much on the side of saying the team that caught the blue cats didnt realy get them from the belleville pool. If thats what you are saying thn i need to cut you short because i know the team that caught them and other teams were in the area when they caught them. im not exactly sure what you meant by needing more info? or why u would suggest that they drove to another pool


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

Chill out Throwitback. Just frustrates me that I've been trying to target them, on and off for the last few years and have never been able to catch one....yet! I went back and read the rules, after I had posted my post and seen where they had to stay in this pool. I was curious about that, but was cleared up after reading. As far as the info. that I was inquiring about? Well, I was wandering what their tactics where. In this pool there are very few dropoffs, or holes, like the ones I read about people targeting in other pools. Not saying there are NONE, just very few. Most around here are more like depressions....long sloping on both ends.
I applaud you for coming to the defense of your friends....that's admirable. Congrats to your friends! Wish I could have been there to pick their brains a little. 
I realize that reading a post is hard to get the context of what is sometimes said on here, and I hope that clears it up.


----------

